# Cab Enclosures



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Was wondering if this could easily be adapted for other machines. Maybe for skid steers, like others here were asking about?




























Looks like it attaches easily enough.

~Chuck


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

Sure, but it does not include the most expensive part and that is the door,a surround like this could cost as much as the side panels its replacing.The rear winow is easy to make out of plexi,I always left mine in year round.


----------



## CCSwanson (Sep 1, 2000)

just got off the phone with the local Bobcat dealer you can get a vinyl enclousure with door for around 200.00


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

Thats a good price but the door is still going to cost between $500 and $700


----------



## CCSwanson (Sep 1, 2000)

That was the cost of the whole thing. I have not seen it but I believe it is a clear vinyl window with a zipper


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Dig, this dozer was wide open, so I guess the enclosure is an improvement. They just put the cap on the stack too, last week they had an old bucket covering the stack pipe when the machine was parked.

I just put up the pics to give people ideas. Naturally if you have a back winow, and doors already, it would make no sense to buy an enclosure like this.

~Chuck


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

Often times they also put a cover over the front of the radiator and run a tube over the hood to the front of the dash,then reverse the fan on the engine and blow all the hot air through the radiator then the tube and on to the operator.It's a suped up heat houser,and with the addition fo a plexi glass windsheild with a hole for the tube its alot better than being outside.

Even if you have a door and rear window gotta have one of these to cover up the sides. when I first started using a skidloader I did not have a very good front door so it was always cold,what I did was to cut a hole in a sleeping bag a put it around the heater and then climb in the bag and I stayed fairly warm.My new skidloader has heat and airconditioning with vents all over so staying warm and cool is easy.


----------

